# Advanced Aircraft Analysis 2.5



## أهل الحديث (28 أبريل 2008)

Advanced Aircraft Analysis (AAA) is the industry standard aircraft design, stability, and control analysis software. With installations in over 45 countries, AAA is being used by major aeronautical engineering universities, aircraft manufacturers, and military organizations worldwide.

AAA provides a powerful framework to support the iterative and non-unique process of aircraft preliminary design. The AAA program allows students and preliminary design engineers to take an aircraft configuration from early weight sizing through open loop and closed loop dynamic stability and sensitivity analysis, while working within regulatory and cost constraints.


AAA is used for preliminary, Class II design and stability and control analysis of new and existing airplanes. Class II design incorporates detailed weight & balance, aerodynamics, stability & control calculations including trim analysis and flying qualities used in conjunction with the preliminary design sequence. Class II design accounts for power plant installation, landing gear disposition and component locations on the airplane. Class II uses more sophisticated methods than Class I and requires more detailed information of the airplane to be known. The accuracy of Class II methods is therefore greater than Class I methods.

AAA can be used for small airplanes all the way up to military and transport airplanes. The program is designed to assist in the design learning process while reserving for the user the individual creative judgment which is essential to the process of airplane design.

Several Reasons to Purchase Advanced Aircraft Analysis (AAA):

1. You will spend more in a two-month period developing your own in-house code, in man-hour cost alone, than if you purchased one commercial license of AAA.

2. You will save over 80% in man-hour costs using AAA for preliminary design, versus using handbook and spreadsheet calculations.

3. Using AAA will greatly reduce calculation errors.

4. Being able to use multiple flight conditions (forward c.g., aft c.g., low speed, high speed, flaps up, flaps down, etc.) is a unique feature of AAA and significantly reduces time to track data and prevent potential errors.

5. The "Recalculate All" feature in AAA is a significant time savings tool and allows you to export the data for different flight conditions into an Excel or text file. All plots for trim diagram, for example, can be saved as separate graphics files, using this same feature.

6. We use AAA for our airplane design consulting services. We are constantly updating and refining the methods used, based on our research and wind tunnel tests that we perform. This leads to regular software version updates, which benefits all of our software clients.

Homepage
http://www.darcorp.com/Software/AAA/
Links (20 Mb)
http://rapidshare.com/files/110007970/Advanced_Aircraft_Analysis_2.5_www.softarchive.net.zip​


----------



## جاسر (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير برنامج ممتاز

رابط آخر: http://www.mediafire.com/?7ji4l0mnidm

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## tariqsamer (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه 3 برامج تعليمية لكيفية إستعمال الــ AAA
http://rapidshare.com/files/111619031/aaa_2_5_tutorial.zip


----------



## وليد المهندس (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل ..... وارجو مساعدتك فبعد تنصيب البرنامج لم يعمل ويطلب ترخيص في نافذة orinon ويطلب ... server code ...computer name...unlokekey...userkey...ولا اعرف من اين احصل عليها ارجو الرد مع اطيب تحياتي


----------

